# al più presto possibile



## danalto

Ogni volta che sentiva questa frase, mio padre saltava sulla sedia. 
Lui sosteneva (e io concordo) che si tratta di una ripetizione: si dovrebbe infatti dire 
*al più presto*
o
*il più presto possibile
*Siete d'accordo con il mio papà?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Pienamente d'accordo.
E *il prima possibile*, come lo vedi?


----------



## danalto

Onestamente, non mi piace. Almeno, non lo uso e non lo userei mai.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

E' lingua parlata.  
Anche io leggendolo mi sono detta: "ma cosa sto scrivendo?", eppure lo sento dire e, aihmè, temo di averlo anche detto.


----------



## bubu7

danalto said:


> [...] Siete d'accordo con il mio papà?


 
Sì


----------



## sabrinita85

Beh sì anche io non posso che essere d'accordo.
Sarebbe un po' come dire *_il più meglio_.


----------



## rocamadour

danalto said:


> Siete d'accordo con il mio papà?


Certamente!


----------



## femmejolie

danalto said:


> Ogni volta che sentiva questa frase, mio padre saltava sulla sedia.
> Lui sosteneva (e io concordo) che si tratta di una ripetizione: si dovrebbe infatti dire
> *al più presto . Non impiega possibile perché si tratta di una ripetizione e poi lo impiega sotto.*
> o
> *il più presto possibile (come in spagnolo )*
> Siete d'accordo con il mio papà?


 


Giannaclaudia said:


> E' lingua parlata.
> Anche io leggendolo mi sono detta: "ma cosa sto scrivendo?", eppure lo sento dire e, a*hi*mè, temo di averlo anche detto.Refusetto


Mi è sfuggita la sfumatura, non capisco un'acca.
Perché al più presto possibile è una ripetizione? (è come in inglese o spagnolo, a me non pare sia una ripetizione nemmeno in spagnolo)


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> Lui sosteneva (e io concordo) che si tratta di una ripetizione: si dovrebbe infatti dire
> *al più presto*
> o
> *il più presto possibile *


Ciao, Dani. Non mi è chiarissimo il discorso della 'ripetizione' (forse ridondanza?), ma sicuramente condivido l'opinione: con il significato di 'quanto prima' si può usare 'al più presto' o 'il più presto possibile'. 
E insieme con 'al più presto possibile' eviterei anche '*il* prima possibile' con l'articolo, che per quanto ne so è richiesto solo dal superlativo relativo 'il più presto'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"Al più presto" significa "prima possibile", quindi aggiungere "possibile" a "al più presto" vuol dire ripetere lo stesso concetto due volte.


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> "Al più presto" significa "prima possibile", quindi aggiungere "possibile" a "al più presto" vuol dire ripetere lo stesso concetto due volte.


Hmm... 'prima possibile' è uno dei significati, ma lo si può leggere per esempio anche come 'quanto prima', in questo caso non parlerei di ripetizione, no?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Hmm... 'prima possibile' è uno dei significati, ma lo si può leggere per esempio anche come 'quanto prima', in questo caso non parlerei di ripetizione, no?



Non nel senso di ripetizione della parola "possibile", ma concettualmente si: infatti anche "quanto prima possibile" non mi sembra molto corretto..


----------



## Necsus

Sì, l'avevo capito, e personalmente non credo che 'ripetizione' in questo caso sia il termine adatto. Ma non è rilevante ai fini del thread.


----------



## femmejolie

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> "Al più presto" significa "* prima **possibile*", quindi aggiungere *"possibile"* a "al più presto" vuol dire ripetere lo stesso concetto due volte.


 
Zingarelli:
AL PIÙ PRESTO : *nel più breve tempo* *possibile* : te lo restituirò al più presto . 

Sì, ora l'ho visto.


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Zingarelli:
> AL PIÙ PRESTO : nel più breve tempo possibile . Sì, ora l'ho visto.


Sì, so che può sembrare una spiegazione un po' strana, però Paul l'ha spiegato benissimo.


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Dani. Non mi è chiarissimo il discorso della 'ripetizione' (forse *ridondanza*?)


Assolutamente sì: mi è scappata una parola al posto di un'altra! 
_('giono, Fra)
_


----------



## Andrea Di Gregorio

Carissimi, non sono così d'accordo con il papà di danalto che "al più presto" e "al più presto possibile" abbiano lo stesso significato. "Al più presto", in senso assoluto, significa tra un secondo. "Al più presto possibile", invece, può essere anche tra un anno. E' chiaro che, nel momento in cui sono io che parlo, e quindi mi trovo in una dimensione soggettiva, tendo a identificare la possibilità con l'oggettività per cui se dico "Arriverò al più presto" e "Arriverò al più presto possibile", dico più o meno la stessa cosa. Tuttavia, con quell'aggiunta "possibile", inserisco una sfumatura di significato che, secondo me, il parlante nativo coglie. Pensateci un attimo. Se alla donna che lo ama e che gli chiede:
"Ti prego, amore corri da me!"
Sempronio risponde "Arrivo al più presto", mi vedo che molla tutto e balza a cavallo.
Se invece risponde "Arrivo al più presto possibile", immagino che spenga il computer, riponga il vocabolario sullo scaffale, chieda alla vicina di bagnargli le piante, prenoti il primo treno comodo e parta.
O no?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Direi di no, Andre. E benvenuto al Forum.
"Arrivo al più presto" non è sinonimo di "Arrivo sùbito"...
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao a tutti.
Anch'io non riesco a vedere molto chiaramente la ridondanza o la ripetizione.
Per di più, dato che una ciliegia tira l'altra, c'è ridondanza anche in "as soon as possible"e "so bald wie moeglich"?
Se sì, chi glielo dice agli inglesi, ecc. e ai tedeschi, ecc.?
GS


----------



## Andrea Di Gregorio

Grazie per il benvenuto!

Se lo senti così hai senz'altro ragione, a livello soggettivo almeno. Ma allora dammi una costruzione sinonimica di "al più presto" o "al più presto possibile" se pensi che siano sinonimi. Perché, io penso che su questioni di questo genere il polso dei parlanti nativi ha grande importanza, però è difficile da auscultare.

Andrea

P.S. Ma davvero scrivi "sùbito" anche nei testi che traduci?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Andre.
Comincio dal fondo: non faccio il traduttore. Talvolta metto l'accento perché credo che possa essere d'aiuto ai foreign foreros. [E poi perché, sotto sotto, credo che il metterli sistematicamente (nei soli casi di ambiguità) renderebbe più consapevoli anche i "nationals"].
Beh, dato che sono già sinonimi loro, non vedo che senso abbia cercare un altro sinonimo di entrambi. Una volta contestualizzato, potrebbe essere "appena posso", "appena mi è possibile".
GS


----------



## Andrea Di Gregorio

Ah, è interessante il riferimento alle altre lingue.
Ad esempio, in alcuni testi ufficiali svizzeri ho trovato tradotto con "al più presto" il termine frühestens. Io avrei tradotto "non prima di". Che ne dite?

Andrea


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ehilà.
Ciao cara Angel. Lo sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato l'angelo sterminatore.
Un saluto carissimo.
GS


----------



## italo_da_b

Sono d'accordo con Andrea, anche se ''possibilità'' implica un'attivita' prossiva al fine.


----------

